# Kubota M9000 Fuel Issue/Loosing Power



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I think this same problem started last year with my M9000. I thought I had gotten bad fuel because the tractor would run normally then loose power almost stalling then run normally again for a few minutes. I drained the tanks (did not remove them), removed the crossover tube and inspected. I tested the fuel pump which seemed to pump strong in a bucket. Replaced the fuel filter and separator filter and added fuel from another source. The tractor ran fine last cutting of last year and all winter. The tractor (1200 hours) ran strong all first cutting and baling this year. Saturday, I had the bush hog hooked up and it started doing the same thing again. I limped it back to the shop and left it. I used it this morning moving hay for about an hour and it did fine. Then it started stalling worse than ever and I barely got back to the barn.
There is fuel in the separator and it is clean as a whistle. I blew air through both of the vent tubes. When I blow through the right side tube (injection pump side of tractor) fuel/mist blows out the other vent tube. I looked at the hand pump on top of the filter housing and it is pushed all the way in and will not move. I do not recall this from the last repairs. I have been looking at the fuel system diagram on the Kubota website but nothing seems obviously wrong.

I honestly don't know where to start. I am hoping some of the folks on here can lend me a hand.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I have a M6800 and have no idea if the M9000 is the same and have no idea if this could even happen but there is a mechanical cut off that is a pull knob like at the bottom right side of the dash wall, below what I call the dash. Could it be getting pulled some or could it be working out some causing this? You have checked to be sure the air intake before the filter and the filters are clean and nothing in there such as a piece of plastic or a mouse nest no doubt.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My m120 generally is sucking air from the separator bowl seal when it’s doing this. Fought similar in my truck following bad load of fuel though, 6 filters and 50 tanks of fuel later it’s finally ok. The filters all looked fine in the truck but they were plugged.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I started taking lines off today and found what looked like grass at the inlet to the separator, although the separator bowl is clean. I decided to go ahead and drop the tanks and clean them out. Left them in the sun to dry out. I am going to change all the lines, filters and disassemble the separator and clean it out. Kubota did not have a bowl seal so I may have to get creative until a new one comes in.

I really expected to see more trash in the tanks. Some debris but nothing that looked like grass. I don't know if your M120 is the same but the pickup tube in right in the RH tank nipple for the crossover/connecting hose for the tanks. I can see where any trash is going to find it's way into the system.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We had a IH 584 that was a dog for years and found grass in the banjo fitting on the filters. Sure made a new machine out of it.


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

dvcochran, You and I have had problems together before. My 8200 is having fuel delivery problems also. I am gonna check for s/u vents on both tanks today.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My M135x has drop/rise in RPM at cold idle and a bubbling or small air space visible at top of fuel bowl. Thought I might have fuel leak or hole in tank but no dripping. I think the fuel line is deteriorated between pump and and tank. Wouldn't surprise me since tractor is 10 years old, but I'm not sure that's the problem. 
Not enough of a problem to start disassembling.....yet


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> My M135x has drop/rise in RPM at cold idle and a bubbling or small air space visible at top of fuel bowl. Thought I might have fuel leak or hole in tank but no dripping. I think the fuel line is deteriorated between pump and and tank. Wouldn't surprise me since tractor is 10 years old, but I'm not sure that's the problem.
> Not enough of a problem to start disassembling.....yet


If it is like my M9 it is literally a 10-15 minute job. I was just too hard headed and unsure for a while to do it. May be worth it to make you are not starving other fuel system components.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

dvcochran said:


> If it is like my M9 it is literally a 10-15 minute job. I was just too hard headed and unsure for a while to do it. May be worth it to make you are not starving other fuel system components.


I ordered a new fuel line.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> I ordered a new fuel line.


Does you machine have steel lines? An M9 is uses standard fuel line (hose) from any parts store. 3/8" if memory serves.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

dvcochran said:


> Does you machine have steel lines? An M9 is uses standard fuel line (hose) from any parts store. 3/8" if memory serves.


It was only $8 and I have a parts delivery of other stuff coming anyway, so I had them add the fuel line.


----------

